# سكربت مشابة لموقع الفيس بوك



## ramezmagdy (20 أبريل 2008)

الاسكربت ده مشابة اوى لموقع الفيس بوك 

تحميل :
http://rapidshare.com/files/109019154/FaceBook.Clone.v1.5._.Nulled.rar


----------



## faris sd4l (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سكربت مشابة لموقع الفيس بوك*

صراحة نزلته قبل هيك و جربت استخدمه بس ليش التقليد بما انه الفيس بوك هو الاصل ما حدا رح يستخدم التقليد الا عدد قليل خاصة لانه عدد لامشتركين بالفيس بوك كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## ramezmagdy (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سكربت مشابة لموقع الفيس بوك*

الفكرة مش تقليد بس ... لكن ممكن يطلب منك موقع فيه community فبدل ماتبنيه من الاول ممكن تستخدم الاسكربت ده على طول مجرد اختصار للوقت


----------



## RAMZEEE (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سكربت مشابة لموقع الفيس بوك*

اخووي يا ريت شرح تركيب ورفع


----------



## ramezmagdy (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سكربت مشابة لموقع الفيس بوك*

جارى العمل على الشرح بالصور ولكن ممكن اتأخر علشان الامتحانات صلولى كتير


----------



## RAMZEEE (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سكربت مشابة لموقع الفيس بوك*

العدرا والمسيح يساعدوك اخي


----------

